# Hispano 20 mm Cannon



## al49 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi everybody, this is my first post on this forum, so firstly I briefly introduce myself. 
I'm Italian and live in Milan. 
I’m sixty and I retired from business two years ago, so now I some time to dedicate to my hobbies.
My interest is in history and WW2 aviation (mostly).
My most recent models were dedicated to Italian subjects, here following a couple of them.
The first one is a Fiat G 55 fighter obtained form the Pacific Coast Model in 1:32 scale
The insigna are those of the Aeronautica Nazionale Repubblicana in 1944.









The second is a Sabre (Canadair CL 13) obained from the Kinetic kit, still in 1:32









By the way, the main reason for this post concern the magnificent Spitfire Mk IX just released by Tamiya in 1:32 scale.
I just purchased it and, in order to make it a little different, I’m considering to leave the gun bays open and show the 20 mm Hispano cannons .
Does anybody have a detailed picture or a drawing of this cannon? I will appreciate very much if he can share it with me.
Many thanks in advance and apologize for my bad English
Alberto


----------



## Colin1 (Dec 18, 2009)

That F-86 is beautiful
the different shades of the aluminium panels have been captured perfectly
Nice job 8)


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2009)

al49 said:


> I’m considering to leave the gun bays open and show the 20 mm Hispano cannons .
> Does anybody have a detailed picture or a drawing of this cannon? I will appreciate very much if he can share it with me.
> Many thanks in advance and apologize for my bad English
> Alberto



Welcome to the forum,

Very nice looking models. Excellent work.

Concerning the cannon, please have a look at our Technical Section with the sub-section for armament.I'm sure you can find there all details you need.

Greetings from Poland Mate.


----------



## rochie (Dec 18, 2009)

very nice models al49


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome aboard Alberto. Beautiful models, you just missed the MTO Group Build, but there is another one going on now. You really need to enter.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello Alberto, and welcome from England. Some very nice models you have there.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome! Some great models there!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 19, 2009)

Beaut models , F-86 is pretty sweet 8)


----------

